# Bang'n Hollween Mix for electronic fans! *FREE DOWNLOAD



## Morgan Ganem (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey all, my name is Morgan, I am a singer / songwriter / producer from Tulsa OK. As a DJ producer I go by Dr. Plasticine. Really like this forum! If you're looking for some fresh new electronic dance music to spin at your halloween party I've got the mix for you. Just finished it a day ago, you can download it for FREE! Hope you enjoy it, thats why I made it. Here are the links. Happy spooking! 

LISTEN HERE

FREE DOWNLOAD

View attachment 136550


MY FACBOOK PAGE

MY OFFICIAL WEBSITE


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Best of luck Morgan.

Mods... This message is okay.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

While this type of music isn't normally my cup of tea, I love that this mix pays homage to great classic horror while still being musically very interesting. Very nice job on this.


----------



## jennyjenn39 (Sep 27, 2012)

Cool! Might just play this at the start of our party  Thanks!


----------

